# R5 TDI in A2 Jetta



## DA-BRT (Dec 9, 2004)

Gents,

I've been doing a lot of projects on all kind of VAG cars.

My latest project was a Audi 100 (5000) from 1977 with a 2.5 R5 TDI ( AEL = 140HP ) and 6-speed ARX gearbox both from a Audi A6 from 1995. I finalized it with my own mechanical fuelpump.

The project has been a nightmare.... Almost everything needed to be changed. I liked it a lot 


















New gearbox supports in the middle (left original and right A6 version)









Used a Iveco truck intercooler.

More pictures here to be found: http://zwalve.eu/v/Smoketail+Supplies/Audi-100_C2/Audi-100LS_type-43_C2/


----------



## DA-BRT (Dec 9, 2004)

Now to my current project a 1987 VW Jetta with a R5 TDI (same as the Audi above) but not build in length in the car but transversal.

I bought a 1996 Volvo 850 estate with the 2.5 TDI D5252T (motorcode of Volvo for the AEL engine) and a 5-speed gearbox.



























Engine without airco and servo pump























































The idea is to build the engine in the car first with the original Volvo gearbox and after that change a R32 4-motion gearbox to be able to adapt the engine.


----------



## DA-BRT (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm curious if anyone build a R5 engine in a A2 body so far. I found on youtube this movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twQ0oQA7pSw&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaukTawqcz4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## kauboi (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi, awesome Idea!, I am wondering if you can answer a question , since the Volvo transmission was used, does this mean that a volvo engine may bolt up to some VAG transmissions? I ask because I see a lot of Volvo turbos in the salvage yards and wonder if they may be swapped in to my Eurovan (T4) 
cheers!:beer:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

kauboi said:


> Hi, awesome Idea!, I am wondering if you can answer a question , since the Volvo transmission was used, does this mean that a volvo engine may bolt up to some VAG transmissions? I ask because I see a lot of Volvo turbos in the salvage yards and wonder if they may be swapped in to my Eurovan (T4)
> cheers!:beer:


If I recall the Volvo 850 TD had a bell housing specific to the Audi motor similar to how you would find 02J bell housings for 1.8T , 1.4 TSI , VR6 , Syncro etc.

DA-BRT thank you for sharing! I have the same motor and was going to put it into a MKIV before I discovered the Touareg motor.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2204285-Golf-TDI-R-Endurance-Racecar-Interesting

Feel free to contribute!


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

kauboi said:


> Hi, awesome Idea!, I am wondering if you can answer a question , since the Volvo transmission was used, does this mean that a volvo engine may bolt up to some VAG transmissions? I ask because I see a lot of Volvo turbos in the salvage yards and wonder if they may be swapped in to my Eurovan (T4)
> cheers!:beer:


I've seen numerous Volvo engine swapped T4's in Europe.
We never got TDI Volvo's Stateside though... So I can't do it easily.

Most of that info can be found here
http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk


----------

